# "In den letzten zehn Jahren ist eher eine Verschärfung von Tabuzonen entstanden."



## drei_lengua

Hola a todos,

¿Cómo se traduce la siguiente frase al español?

"In den letzten zehn Jahren ist eher eine Verschärfung von Tabuzonen entstanden."

Gracias,

Drei


----------



## elroy

Mi intento:

_En los últimos diez años ha surgido más bien un aumento de las zonas tabú (¿las zonas prohibidas?)._

Me ayudaría un contexto más amplio.


----------



## Aurin

¿Te refieres al artículo en el "Stern" sobre los móviles?
"Ich glaube, das bleibt im Großen und Ganzen so, wie es sich jetzt eingespielt hat. Vielleicht werden auch die Verbotsregeln wieder ein bisschen verschärft. Ein zwingender Grund, in diesen Fällen zu telefonieren, existiert ja eher selten. So wird sich das nach den ersten Jahren der Begeisterung wieder etwas legen. In den letzten zehn Jahren ist eher eine Verschärfung von Tabuzonen entstanden. "


----------



## Tania4

Hallo Aurin,
Como pides que te corrijan...

¿Te refieres al artículo de "Stern" sobre los móviles?

tambien... al articulo de la revista Stern... pero si dices solamente el nombre de la revista, entonces no lleva articulo.


----------



## Aurin

Tania4 said:


> Hallo Aurin,
> Como pides que te corrijan...
> 
> ¿Te refieres al artículo de "Stern" sobre los móviles?
> 
> tambien... al articulo de la revista Stern... pero si dices solamente el nombre de la revista, entonces no lleva articulo.


 
Muchísimas gracias. Claro, sólo al enterarme de mis errores puedo aprender.


----------



## drei_lengua

Aurin said:


> ¿Te refieres al artículo en el "Stern" sobre los móviles?
> "Ich glaube, das bleibt im Großen und Ganzen so, wie es sich jetzt eingespielt hat. Vielleicht werden auch die Verbotsregeln wieder ein bisschen verschärft. Ein zwingender Grund, in diesen Fällen zu telefonieren, existiert ja eher selten. So wird sich das nach den ersten Jahren der Begeisterung wieder etwas legen. In den letzten zehn Jahren ist eher eine Verschärfung von Tabuzonen entstanden. "


 
Hola Aurin,
Sí, me refiero a ese artículo.  El problema es que no entiendo el uso de la palabra "eher" en alemán y por eso quiero saber cómo se emplea en español para ayudarme entenderlo bien.  A propósito, se emplea "eher" muchas veces en ese artículo y todavía no entiendo el uso.  "eher" para mi no tiene ningún sentido.

Vielen Dank,
Drei


----------



## elroy

"Eher" corresponde en ese caso a "más bien" en castellano, como ves en mi traducción.


----------

